# Creep Acres 2010 Build Thread



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey guys! I haven't really introduced myself yet on this forum. Ive been home haunting for four years. You may know me as "Pumpkin King" on other forums. I was going to use that name here, but it was apparently unavailable. Building will start sometime within the next week or so and I'll try to post lots of progress pics!










This is our plan for the year. Ignore the colors, I was testing out some lighting ideas...

Each square on the plan indicates a square foot. Out front will be the facade, a 10 foot tall ******* mansion type structure. If I have the time I want to build a giant pumpkin creature to mount on top of it. Once the guests reach the front of the line, they'll be greeted and sent into the haunt, and down a long hallway to a strobe lit room (1). There will be a prop scrunched up sitting on the table looking towards the exit, causing a great distraction. As guests exit the room, they'll trigger an air cannon in the doorway before entering the gardener's shack (2). I'm planning on having a small table in here and lattice walls to the right, with terra cotta pots and fake ivy all around. Outside (3) will be vegetation to the right and a mineshaft on the left (4). The mine is only six feet tall and gets extremely claustrophobic towards the end. I'm going to make a realistic miner prop with a lantern in the first section of the mine. Once out of the main mine shaft the cielings will go back up to seven feet (5). This area will house a prop that will be a great distraction for an actor around the corner. Guests will exit the mine into a ******* town (6) with different facades and fences. One section is left blank (7), and we will put something in there after our trip to MO this fall for the Halloween Productions haunts as well as Beast and Edge of Hell. If we don't get inspiration, it should be simple enough to send guests past it through to the other half of the ******* street (8). Guests will then enter the strobe lit meat shop (9), coplete with a bloody table and a waist high barrier to the left. After passing the other side of it, they wind up in a small room with a bloody corpse (10). Then, they go outside a ******* trailor (11). Inside the trailor is a long hallway (12) with a figure with its arms held over the doorway. A strobe is flashng in the guest's eyes and a strobe is flashing on the figure. Just as they near it, the lead person triggers an air cannon aimed at them and one aimed about two people back. Then, as the middle of the group passes the figure, it comes alive. The last two scenes (13 and 14) are still unclear to me what I want to put in them. I would like to have clowns either there or in scene 5. Any ideas would be appriciated!

I may contact a pallet or fence removal company about getting some free supplies for a maze or something else on the driveway, but first I want to worry about finishing the garage. Has anyone had any experiance getting in touch with these guys? How can I find them?

I made a new website for 2010. In a few weeks I'll buy creepacres.com, but until then It'll be at http://creepacres.yolasite.com/ What do you guys think? Does it look good?

I haven't built much of anything yet this year. The pics below are from a sign I started last year. The part you see will say "Creep" in drippy, sunflower yellow spray paint, and "Acres" will be written in white on a black background and attached at an angle below the main sign.



















That's all for now! What do you guys think of the plan? Any ideas for the last two rooms? Thanks! What are you guys up to? I love hearing about other people's haunts! Happy Haunting!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Your plan sounds very ambitious. Do you think you'll have enough time to get it all done in time for opening?

I looked at your website. Based on the tone of your disclaimer you'd had issues with people not wanting their kids scared? I hope you also have signage outside of your haunt to discourage the easily frightened.

Constructive criticism: you should look into spell checking your rules page.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Hauntiholik said:


> Your plan sounds very ambitious. Do you think you'll have enough time to get it all done in time for opening?
> 
> I looked at your website. Based on the tone of your disclaimer you'd had issues with people not wanting their kids scared? I hope you also have signage outside of your haunt to discourage the easily frightened.
> 
> Constructive criticism: you should look into spell checking your rules page.


Yea I hope I can get it all done... it should be fun however it turns out though. 

We do have a rules board and a disclaimer that I'm hoping to upgrade this year to look spookier.

When I have more time I'll copy and paste into Microsoft word and spell check it. Thanks!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

*Quick Update*

A few weeks ago I started working on pannells. Now things are moving very slow. I haven't had much help, and considering this is my first year on the standard pannel system, I have to build, paint, and detail every pannel from scratch. And speaking of painting, I had a paint coloration mishap at Home Depot. The paint guy filled the five gallon bucket so full with black pigment that it overflowed the line. Still, it was the color of cement. My Dad was the one picking it up for me and he let it slide...  Now I have five gallons of white and five gallons of cement grey... Oh well, what can you do.

So due to these factors I'm realising that the entire planned haunt is not going to happen this year. I just don't have near enough time and money. This year I will do the planned haunt, just removing a few sections and re-arranging a few things. Basically I'll remove the ******* street and meat shop and have the haunt jump from the mine to the cabin/trailer thing after the meat shop, with maybe an added scene thrown in there. Hopefully I can pull through and get that done.

Anyways...

Here are a few build pics.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

*Pictures*

The haunt is about half the sise we were originally thinking. We don't have the time, money, or space for the other stuff in the garage to do a full garage haunt this year. That being said, what we will do will be incredably detailed and scary.We will be moving the first half of the haunt into the garage next weekend. On to the pics...

A few panells for the haunt


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

*More pocs*

Donation bin-









The table prop for the first room-

















The garage-


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

*Even more pictures*

I got all these pickets for $20! The should cover two 4 foor panells, so only a little more expensive than OSB!









That's all for now! I'll post moree pictures next weekend! Happy Haunting!


----------



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Even tho it didnt turn out as you planned, your haunt is looking pretty freakin sweet!  Cant wait to see more


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

*Gonna be awesome!*

I'll post pics tomorow... I PROMISE!!!!!    

Things are in the garage and lookin' good! I'll post pics tomorow!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

*The haunt is in the garage!*

I've been working on and off the past two weeks to get walls up, and now about a third of the total walls are complete. Here's a few pictures.

Beginnings of the mine...




























In that last picture you can see the chair we're using for the nursery.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

*Last weekend's progress*

Here's a few more pics.

Lattice will be used to open up the hallway and distract people...



















A picture from the outside.










That's all for now! Happy Haunting!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Just found this thread. You are looking like you are making some nice progress. I am doing a haunt for the first time this year and enjoy watching other haunters put together their haunts. Looking good!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Good luck...looks great so far.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

progress is looking good!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

It's nice to see that my garage isn't the only one that no longer has room in it to park a car. Looking good!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks guys! It means a lot when you comment. Gonna go work on props... Happy Haunting!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Looks great so far!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Here's a few pics from the weekend. Happy Haunting!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

*Here's a few pics*

Here's a few pics from last week. All we did this weekend was paint, I'll try to get some pics of that up soon. Happy Haunting!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

*Pictures!*

Here's a few pictures from the haunt... http://my-halloween-haunt.blogspot.com/2010/10/detail-detail-detail.html


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

*Okay, I'm FINALLY posting pictures!*

Thanks for the support everyone! It's been a long season but it was fun!

Here's the pictures... http://creepacres.yolasite.com/pictures.php

Full walkthrough on there.

Thanks!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Turned out great! I love how you have a spot for the line that is a great idea. Thanks for starting this thread it was fun to follow it.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice..........


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks kinda chainsaw-massacre-y.....

Did you have a lot of kids?


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone!



Haunted Bayou said:


> Looks kinda chainsaw-massacre-y.....
> 
> Did you have a lot of kids?


We got about 200 total in 3 nights so not bad but definately not as many as we wanted. Actually not all of them were kids we had lots of adults coming through.


----------

